# Stock trailer tack room build



## txbelle1174 (Jun 21, 2013)

How did your final project end up? I have a 16" WW stock/combo that I am considering building a similar tack room for and was just wondering how your finished project turned out and about how much $$ was invested. My biggest issue is that I don't have a welder so I would have to take it somewhere to get the braces welded on. I want to keep costs to a minimum but I also want my stuff OUT of the bed/cab of my truck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you put 2x2" spacers between each board this will allow air movement and reduce the weight. We used to build stalls like that and saved a board on each side. I don't use the inside gate of my 16' stock and thought about moving it forward to open so that the horse's could use the escape door "in case".


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

txbelle1174 said:


> How did your final project end up? I have a 16" WW stock/combo that I am considering building a similar tack room for and was just wondering how your finished project turned out and about how much $$ was invested. My biggest issue is that I don't have a welder so I would have to take it somewhere to get the braces welded on. I want to keep costs to a minimum but I also want my stuff OUT of the bed/cab of my truck!


I have the cost of wire and shielding gas, and I think I bought $30 of steel. But... I had all the other material. 
I really haven't taken many pictures of it, but am going to a show tomorrow so I'll be able to take some if you're still interested. I mounted saddle racks etc. it works out good for us. 

We close the pony in the cut gate and can either straight load or slant load the other two, I'm sure I can still get 4 in with pony closed in the cut gate. 

Overall I'm glad I did it. It wasn't hard and has been handy as heck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are quite the industrious lad, aren't you? Got anymore pics of the progress?


----------

